# MK6 GTI w/halogens replaced with a plug and play unit:



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

I know this shot looks terrible, but cell phone camera+lights+at night= puke

Also i have H8 3000K HID's in the fog lights. Also noticed in the dash cluster pic above, no error lights.












http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14683


----------



## DASBUSEN (Sep 25, 2012)

did u put error code free in the fogs? i cant get mine to stay on with HID's throws light out code.


----------

